# Do Puppies Snore?



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Is it possible that puppies can snore? Last night my 16 week old puppy was making loud noises while sound asleep in her crate. I got nervous since I never heard her do this and it woke me up! She does not have signs of any illness and woke up this morning her usual bubbly self.
It definitely sounded nasal and not the usual sounds they sometimes make in a deep sleep.
Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## debbiedoglover (Dec 2, 2013)

most definetly! My Bear has been a snorer since we got him at 8 weeks. He is 5 months now and when he sleeps on his back and is really tired you can hear him over the tv. It is really funny. Nothing to worry about


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks debbiedoglover! Good to know.
Your pup is so handsome and seems so big! I can't believe in a month my little pup will be this big already!


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

oh yes! Our Bo snores for sure... and just wait until the noises with those puppy dreams!


----------



## debbiedoglover (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for your compliment on Bear. Yes he went from a little bundle to 45 lbs. - he will be 5 months the 26th. His paws are huge so we think he will be a big boy. Your girl is so cute - she probably won't be as big as him in a month. He still thinks he can be carried and sit in my lap tho.


----------



## brendadavis44 (May 6, 2014)

Kiner is definitely a snorer- so funny to hear!!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Henry snores. Two nights ago, I nudged my husband to tell him to stop snoring. Come to find out it was the pup.


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

OMG,Yes,all my pets do, lol


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yep, Brinkley is a snorer too!


----------



## Sadiegirl128 (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow! Sounds like we have quite a bit of snorers out there! Lol

At Bosn'smom... I have heard and watched her in her puppy dreams! So cute. Gotta wonder what they are dreaming about!!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda makes this hilarious high-pitched snore. It freaked us out when she did it the first night we got her, now it's just super cute.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve was such a loud snorer that we had to put him in another room! It's gotten a bit quieter since he's gotten older (he's 4 now) but it was crazy when he was a pup!! I'd get up in the night and try to reposition his head for him! Sometimes it worked... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jleigh (May 18, 2014)

Luna snores grunts and whimpers. Even farts like a grown man and she's only 14 weeks.


----------

